# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Bulten op benen

## jansjie

hoi,

ik ben vandaag naar het ziekenhuis geweest voor een echo.
ik heb namelijk bulten op mijn benen, ik heb dit al 3 maanden en het gaat niet weg, eigelijk zeiden ze niet over de bulten in mijn benen, alleen verwezen ze me wel door om een longfoto te maken.

ik wil graag weten wat dit kan zijn, of wat bulten in je benen te maken heb met longen.

ik wil jullie allemaal alvast bedanken voor het beantwoorden van mijn vraag.

groeten,

Janita.

----------


## mirjam_1987

hoi Janita,

ik heb ook bulten op mijn been. 
de huisarts wist niet wat het was dus stuurde mij door naar de dermatoloog. deze heeft bij mij ook een biopsie genomen. de uitslag was dat het onderhuidse vetweefsel was ontstoken. 
hierna heb ik nog meer onderzoek gehad: 
* urine onderzoek 
* bloedonderzoek (op veel dingen) 
* thoraxfoto. 

de uitslag van de onderzoeken waren allemaal goed. 
ik ben nu doorgestuurd naar de internist. ben hier nog niet geweest dus hier kan ik u niets over laten weten. 
ik weet wel dat deze onderhuidse ontsteking erythema nodosum word genoemd. dit komt voor tussen de knieën en de engels en kan ook in gewrichten gaan zitten. 
hierover is meer te vinden op internet. 
hoop dat u hier iets aan heeft.

----------


## jansjie

hoi mirjam,

ik zou het nog graag horen wanneer je bij de internist bent geweest.
alvast bedankt!

groeten janita




> hoi Janita,
> 
> ik heb ook bulten op mijn been. 
> de huisarts wist niet wat het was dus stuurde mij door naar de dermatoloog. deze heeft bij mij ook een biopsie genomen. de uitslag was dat het onderhuidse vetweefsel was ontstoken. 
> hierna heb ik nog meer onderzoek gehad: 
> * urine onderzoek 
> * bloedonderzoek (op veel dingen) 
> * thoraxfoto. 
> 
> ...

----------


## jiskad

Als ik dit zo lees is dit zeker erythema nodosum. Helaas weten veel huisartsen hier te weinig van af. Dit kan je ook niet uit het bloed halen. Het is een ontsteking in je vetklierweefsel. Ik heb het verwaarloosd en loop hier nu al 12 jaar mee rond. Mijn huisarts wist 12 jaar geleden niet was het was, dus antibiotica en verder niets. 
Na 12 jaar pijn in mij gewrichten en vochtbulten op mijn benen (die soms ook blauw werden) Ben ik toch maar weer eens terug geweest en geeist dat ze mij op de kop gaan zetten.
Vandaag ben ik ingezwachteld en volgende week worden er steunkousen aangemeten. Iets wat 12 jaar geleden al had moeten gebeuren naar mijn mening. Ook ga ik naar de internist, om te kijken waarom dit in mij lichaam blijft.

Dus blijf er niet mee lopen en eis dat ze je verder onderzoeken...

----------

